# old lure



## tftfan (May 26, 2012)

anyone know old lures ? whatcha think...   thanks


----------



## tftfan (May 26, 2012)

..


----------



## tftfan (May 26, 2012)

Its about 5 in. long...wood ....  just looks old. Dont think my DAD had any like this... i would have lost it for sure !


----------



## tftfan (May 26, 2012)

This thing had 4 hooks....   not very snag proof.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 26, 2012)

Well tftfan;  It is an old fishing lure,  I have several of them left from casting days.  RED Matthews


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 26, 2012)

Well what is the spiner made of ? Brass?? Well be carefull not to snap the line![]


----------



## LC (May 26, 2012)

Looks like an old Heddon lure .


----------



## botlguy (May 26, 2012)

Like most collectibles, condition is VERY important. Even if pretty rare yours is in rough condition so it's value would be minimal in comparison to an original condition speciman.


----------



## trail (Jun 1, 2012)

its a pflueger neverfail five hook minnow. in that condition worthless, mint 75ish


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  trail
> 
> its a pflueger neverfail five hook minnow. in that condition worthless, mint 75ish


 

 Hello Mark,

 Welcome to the A-BN deep end. Good call on dat Pfluenger...




From.


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oops , I was wrong , it wasn't a Heddon !


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey LC it looks like it could be the older 5 hook Heddon Dowagiac to me to .So dont feel bad .It would be a good one for sure if it has glass eyes and the paint were in better shape,Hooks are often replaced .
 Cool any way.
  Bill


----------



## LC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hard to tell Bill , just figured I was probably wrong , sure looked like a Heddon to me though . Pretty bad shape to try and do anything with it , lest one would try and paint it , and I do not think that would add to any value . A good one for parts if nothing else .


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

> Heddon Dowagiac


 
 Man, Bill,

 They are so close...





From.

 Bravo to you luristas.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 2, 2012)

I really didn't think this thread would go anywhere but since it has, I am always looking for any FST lures, the old ones. I actually use them for fishing for Lake Trout and Kamloops Rainbows here on Lake Pend Oreille and the newer made ones don't work as well as the old ones. I would also like to acquire any Luckie Louie lures. Will trade bottles or U.S. Mint or Proof sets for them.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 2, 2012)

> Luckie Louie lures.


 
 Ha, say that six times, fast.






 This one's For Sale at $25. Here's some more @eplace.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Tft,
 I find them from time to time while diving. The condition really is a big factor in value - but I have found that people who are restoring other examples might want them for the metal or glass eyes and that can draw a few bucks. I have a friend that found one with the paint still protected and he sold it for $150 or so. It was a rare frog one (forgot if it was heddon or not).


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know that Louies are collectible but I can't pay collector prices for those gems, I lose them occasionally on the lake bottom. I just keep hoping I will be able to pick up one or two or a few in the $10.00 or less range, maybe those below collector condition.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BTW, who are the guys that are so proud of that little fish?   []


----------



## trail (Jun 4, 2012)

The lure has what is called neverfail hardware. that is the give away that is is Pflueger. See how the loop with the hook is actually part of the rim of the cup?  That is Neverfail hardware and only Pflueger used it.  It is distinctive and the key to identification of Pflueger lures after 1910.  Prior to 1910, Pflueger used a another type of set-up. i have collected lures for a very long time, was never drawn to pflueger though.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Mark,

 Thanks for the conclusive "Neverfail" ID.





From.

 The great "Artificial Fish Bait" just cracks me up. [8D]




From.


----------

